# Alle Ports überwachen/sperren/öffnen



## GiFt-ZwErG (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eben Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0 installiert und war etwas überrascht dass der Trojaner "Bifrost", der schon etwas länger bekannt ist, von Antivir nicht gefunden wurde...
Auch meine Firewall "Kerio Personal Firewall" hat keinen Prozess gemeldet der eine Verbindung ins Internet aufbauen möchte..

Nun meine Frage...
Gibt es irgendein Programm was ALLE Ports überwacht und man mit diesem auch die Ports sperren und wieder freigeben kann?
Ich bin echt entäuscht von Kerio... dachte eigentlich dass eine Firewall diese Aufgabe erfüllt.. anscheinend nicht...
Kann es passieren dass ich durch surfen auf "rechtswidrigen" Seiten mit FIREFOX was einfangen kann?
Wenn ja dann würde es erklären wann ich mir den Troja eingefangen habe..
Habe Antivir und Kerio deinstalliert um Kaspersky zu installieren.. aber ich hab kein restart gemacht um Kaspersky zu aktivieren sondern bin noch 30 mins auf nen paar Seiten gesurft.. aber nur mit Firefox....

Ich würde zu gern wissen welche Daten von meinem PC schon ins Internet gelangen sind... Finde es etwas erschrecken von so einem Kiddytrojaner infiziert zu werden..
Suche wie oben erwähnt ein Port-Kontroll-Programm... mit diesem kann man ja dann alle Verbindungen ins Internet überwachen oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten daran vorbei zu kommen?

Freue mich auf Antworten...
Danke..

MFG
Sandro


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Mai 2007)

Also vergiss schonmal das mit den Ports zumachen. Das kannst du höchstens im Router, aber eine Desktopfirewall ist keinerlei Schutz. Im Gegenteil sie reist eher noch weitere Sicherheitslücken in dein System. Und gerade von Kerio würde ich abraten..

Kaspersky Antivir kann auch den Netzwerktraffic deines Systems überwachen auf Würmer oder ähnliches dass sich einschleichen wollen. Sollte standartmäsig aktiviert sein diese Funktion.

Mach Regelmäsig deine Windowsupdate ( das heist wöchentlich) und lass Kaspersky aktiviert. Wenn du dann noch im Router nur die benötigten Ports freigibts ( und kein DMZ nutzt) bist du eigentlich auf der sicheren Seite.

Man kann noch überflüssige Systemdienste und Autostarteinträge deaktivieren. Aber viel mehr geht nicht, und muss auch nicht.


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (14. Mai 2007)

Linux hat doch auch IP-Tables.. wieso geht da auf Softwareebene so viel und bei Windows sooo wenig..
Ich kann leider keinen Router mit rumschleppen da ich mit öfters mit UMTS Karte im Inet bin...
Ich glaub ich steh immer noch unter Schock.. wenn man mal überlegt was irgendein Typ im Internet für Daten über einen hat.. da is ja alles drin... Keylogger usw... werde erstmal alles PWs ändern..

Wäre trotzdem mal interessant wie man sich am effektivsten vom Internet abschotten kann und welcher Scanner am effektivsten nach Viren und Co scannt.. 
Kerio werde ich auf jedenfall nie wieder nutzen..
Wie siehts mit ZOneAlarm aus? Soll sich ne Menge getan haben bei denen...

MFG


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Mai 2007)

Es ist zugegeben ein Nachteil von Windows in dieser hinsicht.

Sämtliche Softwarefirewalls sind einfach nicht zu empfehlen.
Wenn einer an deine Daten will, hat er die in wenigen Sekunden deaktiviert, oder nutzt sie sogar selbst als Schwachstelle.

Kaspersky ist der beste Virenscanner am Markt, mit Kaspersky machst du nichts falsch, auserdem überwacht Kaspersky wie gesagt auch den Netzwerktraffic um eindringende Würmer und ähnliches schon im Keim zu ersticken.

Ports musst du eigentlich nicht schliesen, denn ein Port ist standartmäsig erstmal immer zu, auser es existiert eine Anwendung auf deinem PC der diesen öffnet. Darunter sind zB einige Systemdienste von Windows die du deaktivieren kannst wenn du sie nicht benötigt (google "Windows XP unnötige Dienste deaktivieren").

Auserdem bezweifle ich dass dein Trojaner auch wirklich von ausen angesprochen wurde. Viele Trojaner haben da schon eine gewisse eigendynamik und verbreiten sich obwohl sie garnichtmehr "genutzt" werden. Und kommen oftmals nicht durch Sicherheitslücken sondern durch Download auf dein System. Du ladest eine infizierte Datei herunter, zack haste den Trojaner sobald du sie öffnest auf deinem System.
Und Kaspersky schützt dich davor.

Es braucht also in der Regel keinerlei zusätzliche Software für ein sicheres System.


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (15. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Antwort 

Ich werde Kaspersky weiterhin nutzen, obwohl ich die Konfiguration ein bisschen unübersichtlich finde...
Die unnötigen Systemdienste sind ALLE deaktiviert...
Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit durch Firefox ( ohne Download einer Datei ) sich etwas einzufangen?
Da auf meinem Rechner nirgendswo eine Datei infiziert ist ( habe die Nacht meine Daten gescannt mit Kaspersky ) muss ich mir etwas über Firefox eingefangen haben...

MFG
Sandro


----------



## Navy (15. Mai 2007)

> Linux hat doch auch IP-Tables.. wieso geht da auf Softwareebene so viel und bei 
> Windows sooo wenig..

Weil Windows ein kommerzielles Produkt ist und darauf baut, weitere Produkte kommerziell vermarkten zu können.

IPTables ist im übrigen auch kein Garant dafür, daß Dein System nicht kompromittiert wird. Im Gegenteil ist es so, daß es für den durchschnittlichen User ausreichend schwer zu konfigurieren ist und damit auch potentiell mehr Schaden als Nutzen bewirken /kann/.

> Ich kann leider keinen Router mit rumschleppen da ich mit öfters mit UMTS Karte im 
> net bin...

Sorry -- es heißt "öfter".

> Ich glaub ich steh immer noch unter Schock.. wenn man mal überlegt was irgendein Typ
>  im Internet für Daten über einen hat.. da is ja alles drin... Keylogger usw... werde 
> erstmal alles PWs ändern..

Was hier dann schon zu spät wäre, würde sich wirklich jemand Zugriff auf Dein System verschaffen bzw. verschafft haben.

> Wäre trotzdem mal interessant wie man sich am effektivsten vom Internet abschotten 
> kann 

Deinstallier alle Netzwerkkarten.

> und welcher Scanner am effektivsten nach Viren und Co scannt.. 

Gibt es nicht. Es gibt kein Antivirusprogramm das *alle* erkennt. Man kann aber das Risiko minimieren indem man Sicherheitslücken (z.B. Outlook Express [OjE]) von vornherein ausschließt. 

> Kerio werde ich auf jedenfall nie wieder nutzen..
> Wie siehts mit ZOneAlarm aus? Soll sich ne Menge getan haben bei denen...

Vergiß jeglichen Paketfilter (das was Du hier Firewall nennst) und nutze die Windowseigene "Firewall". Die ist gut genug, belästigt nicht mit sinnlosen und blödsinnigen Warnmeldungen ("xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx hat sie versucht anzugreifen. Ping wurde erfolgreich abgewehrt"), erhöht nicht potentiell angreifbare Codemenge in deinem System und sitzt tief im System.

BTW: Ich möchte wirklich mal wissen, welcher Id**t bei den Desktop-"Firewalls" ICMPs als Angriffe definiert hat.

Vielleicht solltest Du auch über Dein Surf- und Klickverhalten nachdenken, das erhöht deine Sicherheit mehr als jeder Paketfilter.


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. Mai 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> > BTW: Ich möchte wirklich mal wissen, welcher Id**t bei den Desktop-"Firewalls" ICMPs als Angriffe definiert hat.



Oh diese Person würde ich auch gerne mal kennenlernen.
Wenn ich nur bedenke wieviele aufgeregte Fragen ich bekommen warum sie laufend angegriffen werden und die unschuldigen Serverbetreiber die dessen verdächtigt werden. Getreu dem Motto "Wir geben mal irgendwie ne Meldung raus, damit unser Programm wichtig aussieht" 



> Vielleicht solltest Du auch über Dein Surf- und Klickverhalten nachdenken, das erhöht deine Sicherheit mehr als jeder Paketfilter.


Amen, hab hier ne Windowskiste die auser Windowsupdates keinerlei Sicherheitsvorkerhungen hat. War nach einem Jahr noch immer Virenfrei.
Als dann ein Virenscanner installiert wurde, hat dieser nur mein IRC Script als bösen Virus erkannt (wer auf diese geniale Idee gekommen ist wäre auch mal interessant). Und Addaware hat lediglich die bösen bösen Cookies gefunden :suspekt:

Edit: Bin ich eigentlich der einzige Mensch auf der Welt der die Konfiguration von Kasperky toll findet?
In sämtlichen Tests ist das oftmals der einzige Kritikpunkt an der Software, und ich finde im vergleich dazu die Konfiguration von anderen Virenscanner grauslig


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (15. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Antworten..
Mein Surf- und Klickverhalten ist nicht das Problem.. da ich sehr darauf achte was ich anklicke und was nicht..
Neue Programme oder Downloads beziehe ich "meistens" aus sicheren Quellen und werden auch immer gescannt ( zwar nur von Antivir aber naja )....
Die Windowseigene Firewall blockt aber nur Verbindungen von aussen... aber nicht die nach aussen... oder hab ich da ne falsche Information?
Hab die Windowsfirewall nicht installiert und kann die momentan auch nicht testen...
Aber ich werde mich mal umhören 

MFG
Sandro


----------



## Navy (15. Mai 2007)

Je nach Einstellung kannst Du jeglichen Verkehr blockieren, das Problem ist, daß Du gar nicht weißt welches Programm wofür ins Netz darf und soll.

Gute Viren/Würmer/Trojaner setzen auf bekannte und genutzte Protokolle auf und werden von vielen Paketfiltern nicht erkannt -- wer nicht erkannt werden will wird auch nicht erkannt.


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (15. Mai 2007)

Also ist die Windowsfirewall auch net wirklich zu empfehlen?

MFG


----------



## Navy (15. Mai 2007)

Sie ist mehr zu empfehlen als jeder Portfilter eines 3.Anbieters.

Weder ZoneAlarm, Outpost, TinyFirewall oder was es sonst noch an Blödsinn da draußen gibt kann Dich mehr schützen und vergrößert nur Deine Angriffsfläche.


----------



## ojamaney (17. Mai 2007)

Google mal nach "Superscan" oder allgemein nach Portscannern. Die können die Ports zwar nicht schliessen aber sie zeigen Dir welche Ports offen sind.

Und zur Sicherheit:
Kann ich nicht, geht grad nicht usw helfen Dir nicht weiter! Wenn Du bestmögliche Sicherheit auf Deinem System willst, musst Du dafür sorgen dass es möglich ist!
Kaspersky ist sicher ein empfehlenswertes Programm seiner Art, aber sicher auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß! AntiVir ist mindestens ebenbürtig (nutze ich seit Jahren).
Jede softwarebasierte Firewall (und Kerio gehört da noch zu den Besseren) ist nur eine "Notlösung". 
Um einen Router mit ISP-Firewall kommt man nunmal nicht herum. Gute Router unterstützen das speichern der Konfiguration, so dass man sogar mobil damit jederzeit innerhalb weniger Minuten online gehen kann.

Im Übrigen kann man nicht alle Ports schliessen. Port 80 zB braucht man um überhaupt zu surfen, Port 110 für eMail usw...


Wenn Du 100% Sicherheit willst, ziehe das Netzwerkkabel raus!

Ps.: @Navy: Die Windows-Firewall ist ein Witz! Fast nicht konfigurierbar und schon garnicht kontrollierbar. Und sicher ist bei der Windows-Firewall nur eins: dass sie mehr Performance verbraucht als jede andere 0815-Software-Lösung!


----------



## Navy (17. Mai 2007)

>Die Windows-Firewall ist ein Witz! Fast nicht konfigurierbar und schon garnicht 
> kontrollierbar. Und sicher ist bei der Windows-Firewall nur eins: dass sie mehr 
> Performance verbraucht als jede andere 0815-Software-Lösung!

Das möchtest Du mir jetzt erklären. Was kann die Windows-Firewall nicht, was ZoneAlarm und Co. können? Oh ja, sie warnt Dich nicht vor bösen, wirklich sehr bösen Portscans -- die sind ja sowas von böse. (Bruhahahaha)

Und woher hast Du die Weisheit, daß sie mehr Prozessorlast hat als andere Lösungen?


----------



## lexz (21. Mai 2007)

OT
Hey Navy, könntest du dir bitte angewöhnen bei deinen Zitaten den Namen wenigstens auch zu nennen


----------



## Navy (21. Mai 2007)

[OT]
> Hey Navy, könntest du dir bitte angewöhnen bei deinen Zitaten den Namen wenigstens 
> auch zu nennen 

Das ist in Antworten auf direkte-vorangegangenen Post bei linearen Foren in meinen Augen reichlich sinnlos. Man erkennt sofort, worauf Bezug genommen worden ist.

Bei weiteren Diskussionen um dieses Thema bin ich bereit auf eine andere Gruppe respektive pm zurückzugreifen. *Hier* EOD.


----------



## Andreas Späth (21. Mai 2007)

ojamaney hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich nicht, geht grad nicht usw helfen Dir nicht weiter! Wenn Du bestmögliche Sicherheit auf Deinem System willst, musst Du dafür sorgen dass es möglich ist!
> Kaspersky ist sicher ein empfehlenswertes Programm seiner Art, aber sicher auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß! AntiVir ist mindestens ebenbürtig (nutze ich seit Jahren).


 
Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten dass AntiVir mit Kaspersky mithalten kann?
Warum finden dann User die von AntiVir aus Kaspersky umsteigen im Großteil der Fälle auf einmal doch Viren auf ihrem System?
Die Erkennungsrate von Kaspersky ist von anderen Scannern oftmals nicht annähernd erreicht, und wenn doch... sollte man mal einen Blick darauf werfen welche Scanengine verwendet wird 

Was die andere Kategorie, die "Supervirenscanner" mit 2 Engines, betrifft ich halte das für einen Overkill für Normaluser. Und es bremst das System nur unnötigt ist.

Nur weil einige Zweifelhafte Onlinemagazine einen Virenscanner besser bewerten, ist er noch lange nicht der bessere.
Wenn ich nämlich schon lese dass es Abzüge gibt wegen des Guis (weil man nicht so Bunt ist wie die Konkurenz), oder weil die Konfiguration angeblich schwerer ist (eigentlich reicht doch bei 98% der User "installieren, fertig...")


Edit
@Orginalpost: Ich lese gerade du hast nicht Kaspersky Antivir, sondern die ganze Internet Security von Kaspersky. Auf die Firewall würde ich verzichten. Selbst die von Kaspersky ist leider kaum empfehlenswert


----------

